# Sync Issues



## CovertAceXx (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok so I have an LG model 50PQ20 1080p plasma T.V. and connected to it I have and LG DV798 Upconvert 1080p DVD player. While watching movies I always seem to notice that the dialogue is off, what i mean by this is when the actor speaks his mouth moving is behind the sound (just like and old Japanese Godzilla film). It does this while listening through the T.V. and through the surround sound. I'm very tired of this and Ive tried almost everything to solve this. If anyone knows how to solve this help is much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

